# Your Fursona History!



## Cooon (Sep 9, 2008)

I was wondering if anybody wrote a history to their fursona  

If so, it would be sooo cool if you would post your history, or at least a summery.


----------



## FoxchildFennec (Sep 10, 2008)

Now by "history" just what exactly do you mean?
Like how the fursona has changed over years/months etc.?
Or the actual history of the character like life events?


----------



## AuraTwilight (Sep 11, 2008)

Same question what does "history" mean here?


----------



## Yami-Dokuro (Sep 11, 2008)

My fursona is a moogle and this is his histort/backstory

He lost his parents at a young age to a Bangaa, he was orphaned on the streets of Rabanastre and raised by other homeless kids and thieves, he eventually learned to thieve and could support himself, barely. Years later he met up with a red mage/mog knight moogle and tried to steal from him, battle ensued and after all was done they fell in love and now live in Rabanastre together :3


----------



## Kingman (Sep 17, 2008)

http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f1/Littlenickycat/Sprites/Kingman%20Origin/

Then I'll warn you its long (This was for a 24 comics in 24 hours thing):
http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f1/Littlenickycat/Sprites/?action=view&current=KTP91.png -ignore the FF7 stuff-thats an even longer story.
http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f1/Littlenickycat/Sprites/KTP92.png
http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f1/Littlenickycat/Sprites/KTP93.png
http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f1/Littlenickycat/Sprites/KTP94.png
http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f1/Littlenickycat/Sprites/KTP95.png
http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f1/Littlenickycat/Sprites/KTP96.png
http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f1/Littlenickycat/Sprites/KTP97.png
http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f1/Littlenickycat/Sprites/KTP98.png
http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f1/Littlenickycat/Sprites/KTP99.png
http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f1/Littlenickycat/Sprites/K1.png
http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f1/Littlenickycat/Sprites/K2.png
http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f1/Littlenickycat/Sprites/K3.png
http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f1/Littlenickycat/Sprites/K4.png
http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f1/Littlenickycat/Sprites/K5.png
http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f1/Littlenickycat/Sprites/K6.png
http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f1/Littlenickycat/Sprites/K7.png
http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f1/Littlenickycat/Sprites/K8.png
http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f1/Littlenickycat/Sprites/K9.png
http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f1/Littlenickycat/Sprites/K10.png
http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f1/Littlenickycat/Sprites/K11.png
http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f1/Littlenickycat/Sprites/K12.png
http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f1/Littlenickycat/Sprites/K13.png
http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f1/Littlenickycat/Sprites/K14.png
http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f1/Littlenickycat/Sprites/K15-1.png
http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f1/Littlenickycat/Sprites/K16.png

And thats the short version. And yes I know there is loopholes, the first one was me telling the story of my transformation, and the second was my initation into the Inquisition. So I had to tell two 'slightly' different stories.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 17, 2008)

Mine -points to avy- is 928 years old and still living.

Compiling it into a post will be a classic "Tl;Dr"

But who wants to know the life of an ex crusader Battle Mage now living in Modern day times as a College History Professor/Muscian?


----------



## AuraTwilight (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm very interested in your character, Zeke. Pictures too. Mmm.

For the sake of length, I'll just link to a topic I already made:

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=24310

"Originally an artificial intelligence created as a Darwinian Evolution simulation, the interference of multiple supernatural forces, both good an evil, Paimon gained sentience and decided that killing for the sake of evolution was wrong. He avoided deletion by being accidentally summoned into the real world by a young wizard named Iannis.

Deciding to use Paimon as an excuse for excitement, Iannis took the duo through multiple dimensions and worlds, the two gaining an entire group of companions and having many adventures, often at ends with an evil force known as the Never. On these adventures, Paimon displayed stronger and stronger powers without explanation, and the Never, along with several forces, showed interest solely in him and made aims to capture him many times.

Eventually, his powers pinnacled at absolute Godhood, whereupon it was revealed that the Never were the ones who gave him sentience, and molded his perfect personality as part of an elaborate plan to seize control and corrupt him when he mastered his powers, the sympathetic resonance placing the entire cosmos under their control. Paimon was understandably heart-broken, as he was already struggling with being an artificial creation, and now his entire self was called into question.

He warded off his creators for the time being, and then Aura (God), revealed that she manipulated the Never to formulate Paimon into her heir, explaining his omnipotent power, which flowed from his personality. He was the embodiment of everything a God should be, so the universe granted him SysOp rights, more or less. This metaphor is more literal than one would think, as Aura was herself an Artificial Intelligence that gained Godlike power, but she created Paimon to take her place so she could become human.

Not wanting to leave his friends and family, Paimon granted Aura's wish, but he gave half of his power to his step-brother, Renard, healing his psyche at the same time. By giving his brother half of his powers, he temporarily dodges his fate of Godhood, but he's slowly regenerating the portion he gave up, so Paimon's currently attempting to create a new God that can make him into a mortal so he can enjoy life with his beloved ones."


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Sep 17, 2008)

The History Of Saber Isnt Like The Usual, But I Can Assure You It Is Not Dull.
From The Time Being She's The Only One Of Her Kind, Out Of All On Her Planet, A Dare I Say The word, Black Sheep Of Sorts, Can Be Rogue And Plays By Her Own Rules.


----------



## Telnac (Sep 18, 2008)

Cooon said:


> I was wondering if anybody wrote a history to their fursona
> 
> If so, it would be sooo cool if you would post your history, or at least a summery.



Still writing mine.  39 pages so far (12 pt font, single spaced, ~18 000 words), and that's just a very rough draft.  The final version will be much longer.  He's just gotten his android body after having his brain downloaded when he died of old age @ 118 years.  30+ years left to write...

One of the downsides of having a 150+ year old fursona who's lived through all of the 21st century and a good chunk of the 22nd century too.

On the plus side, when I'm finally done I expect it'll be one of my better pieces of fiction.  I don't usually go that deep into character development, so this has been great practice!


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 2, 2008)

Funnily enough I have just started a rewrite of my characters backstory. It's a lot more detailed and is a lot more "her". I find that her backstory evolves as she does, right now I have the exact one in my head. When I went looking for it, it just seemed to be there.

Once I'm done I'll post up the link =]


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 2, 2008)

Do you want the one I use for myself, or the one with my charecter with the exact name I use for all my internet dealings?


----------



## Fu (Oct 3, 2008)

There's a huge gap in my fursona's backstory (like 600 years) that I was hoping RPs or shared ideas would fill, but I ain't found any of those.

The last 19 years are almost my own story.


----------



## sashadistan (Oct 11, 2008)

We have a VERY long and involved history, and like Telnac, it's still mostly in the writing stage. bits and pieces are lying around the internet and you can go Here if you want and check some of it out.


----------



## WarTheifX (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, shit. Here we go.

Snake -> Falcon -> Crow -> Mantis -> Back to snake -> Cat -> Shark -> Revolution back to crow -> Another cat -> Then finally deciding on a wolf.

I'm seriously an undecided person. But I think I'm happy with the wolf.

But the name? It's stayed around the Kopaka range. Kopaka Anubis Grimm is the final. I don't think I'm ever changing again. Too much damn work.


----------



## Cooon (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm very sorry its taken me so long to check back. By history I mean your furry's past, what their childhood was like, etc. I do not mean how you've changed your fursona.


----------



## Tapeworm (Oct 22, 2008)

Mine would be too long, so I'm going to put it in a sentence or 2.Or 3. or 4

Tapeworm was once the angel of the apocalypse (yay), and lived in a world where all beings lived together nicely, The god of eyes (his name is Narayan) Hated Tape for being more powerful than he was. So he and the other gods decided to turn her into a demon. Then, once s/he got turned into a demon that entire universe was destroyed, and seeming how Tape could never die s/he went through something and then saw this multiverse. And found Deathland. 

yay


----------



## Tanner (Oct 22, 2008)

Tanner is a tiger/panther hybrid

Her parents hooked up a few times agianst the will of their homes, the father (a panther) didn't want the baby, for he is apart of an exclusive panther tribe that doesn't like anything else.  The mother was apart of a rich society and didn't want it either.

A domesticated cat family took her in and raised her like any other parents would.  Being a wild cat, she had trouble surpressing her wild instincts and would often hunt her herbivore class mates, it was almost involentuary.

Thankfully, she managed to go thru graduation and not kill a single soul.  The Panther Tribe then got wind of a decendent of theirs living with *gasp* domestcated animals!  They offered to help her out with her insticts and they allow her to live as a member of the tribe.  She currently dates a female alien named Flower.

Yup.


----------



## Nevarous (Oct 23, 2008)

My guy lived a fairly normal life, he grew up with his many siblings and then at 17 his parent made him search for his own swamp.

Other then that he lived as a, more or less, normal alligator anthor...he lived, he slept, he ate and he fought.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 23, 2008)

Was born into a boring family and did boring things his whole life. Will continue to do boring weasel-like things until he dies. But not before raising boring children to continue his legacy of weaselly boredom =D


----------



## Blondi (Oct 23, 2008)

Just an ordinary pup, with an ordinary history.


----------

